# I've got problems....



## ripjack13 (Apr 12, 2017)

How do i keep these lines from showing up when I drill em?


----------



## Schroedc (Apr 12, 2017)

Is that a translucent acrylic? Painting the inside of the holes afterwards? Looks to me like it's scratches form roughing up the tube showing through.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## jasonb (Apr 12, 2017)

Too much heat when drilling?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 12, 2017)

Schroedc said:


> Is that a translucent acrylic? Painting the inside of the holes afterwards? Looks to me like it's scratches form roughing up the tube showing through.



The tubes aren't rough like it shows. I'm thinking it's the drill bit.
I went slow drilling. 
And these blanks have tons of air bubbles in em...


----------



## duncsuss (Apr 12, 2017)

I think @jasonb is right -- they look like fractures due to heat to me.

Drilling acrylic blanks (or any type of resin) I try to remember to:

1) make sure the drill is sharp (I have a Drill Doctor)
2) use a coolant (automatic transmission fluid, or water, or DNA, or spray-can cooking oil)
3) slow down the rpm
4) take a lot of small nibbles, don't try to drill all the way through in one go
5) each time I withdraw the drill bit, I dribble coolant on it and squeeze with a paper towel -- if it burns my fingers, it's too hot to use

HTH

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 12, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 12, 2017)




----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 12, 2017)




----------



## duncsuss (Apr 12, 2017)

You might try sanding the drilled hole before gluing anything in there -- someplace I've got a link to how the guy who owns Edison Pens polishes the inside of his pen barrels, let me find that ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## duncsuss (Apr 12, 2017)

Starting about 7m 30s he shows how he uses a piece of sandpaper held in a split-mandrel to clean up the innards . ..

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## duncsuss (Apr 12, 2017)

After it's polished, you could then paint the inner walls (sometimes called "reverse painting" the blank) so you don't see the glue and/or brass tube. You can get different effects by using different paint -- silver, white, black ...

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## duncsuss (Apr 12, 2017)

Very similar process starting at 12m 30s into this video ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem (Apr 12, 2017)

We know.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 12, 2017)

duncsuss said:


> Starting about 7m 30s he shows how he uses a piece of sandpaper held in a split-mandrel to clean up the innards . ..



Now that was interesting....
Thanks Duncan...


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 12, 2017)

duncsuss said:


> After it's polished, you could then paint the inner walls (sometimes called "reverse painting" the blank) so you don't see the glue and/or brass tube. You can get different effects by using different paint -- silver, white, black ...



I think I'll try this method first. Any special paint to use?


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 12, 2017)

duncsuss said:


> I think @jasonb is right -- they look like fractures due to heat to me.
> 
> Drilling acrylic blanks (or any type of resin) I try to remember to:
> 
> ...



Also need to get a drill doctor. I've used one at work and they're worth the investment....good idea.


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 12, 2017)

Schroedc said:


> Is that a translucent acrylic? Painting the inside of the holes afterwards? Looks to me like it's scratches form roughing up the tube showing through.



I dont think they are translucent. At least I didn't specify I wanted them to be. 
I'll knock em off, and drill some more blanks, and use some water to cool em. Sand the insides, then paint em....I have to go get some good black paint....


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 12, 2017)

Do I use a brush to paint the inside or a qtip?


----------



## Sprung (Apr 12, 2017)

I use a qtip and testors enamel model paint to paint the inside of acrylic blanks.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Apr 12, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## duncsuss (Apr 13, 2017)

ripjack13 said:


> Do I use a brush to paint the inside or a qtip?


When I've done it, I used Testors paints and a q-tip like Matt. I've read on IAP that some use rattle-can paints -- a very light spritz from each end, let it cure, repeat a few times.

Before sliding the brass tube into the hole, make sure the ends are de-burred to avoid scratching off the paint. This is where sanding the bore works to your advantage, by opening up the hole a bit more you get a looser fit.

Remember to let the paint cure well before gluing in the tube.


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 13, 2017)

duncsuss said:


> When I've done it, I used Testors paints and a q-tip like Matt. I've read on IAP that some use rattle-can paints -- a very light spritz from each end, let it cure, repeat a few times.
> 
> Before sliding the brass tube into the hole, make sure the ends are de-burred to avoid scratching off the paint. This is where sanding the bore works to your advantage, by opening up the hole a bit more you get a looser fit.
> 
> Remember to let the paint cure well before gluing in the tube.



Testors paint it is....

Side note pondering....would a wd40 spray can nozzle straw work with the paint? I know the paint nozzle is made to mist without it, but I wonder if it will work in the tube to direct the spray into a smaller area....


----------



## rdabpenman (Apr 13, 2017)

To avoid drill bit scratches in translucent blanks I using brad point bits, 200 RPM and clean out cuttings every frequently.

Les

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Jim Beam (Apr 13, 2017)

ripjack13 said:


> How do i keep these lines from showing up when I drill em?



Duh. Use wood instead of plastic.

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## duncsuss (Apr 13, 2017)

ripjack13 said:


> ...would a wd40 spray can nozzle straw work with the paint? I know the paint nozzle is made to mist without it, but I wonder if it will work in the tube to direct the spray into a smaller area....



Let us know how that works out

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Apr 13, 2017)

ripjack13 said:


> Testors paint it is....
> 
> Side note pondering....would a wd40 spray can nozzle straw work with the paint? I know the paint nozzle is made to mist without it, but I wonder if it will work in the tube to direct the spray into a smaller area....



Try painting the inside of a drinking straw. Tony

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wildthings (Apr 13, 2017)

ripjack13 said:


> Testors paint it is....
> 
> Side note pondering....would a wd40 spray can nozzle straw work with the paint? I know the paint nozzle is made to mist without it, but I wonder if it will work in the tube to direct the spray into a smaller area....


Marc I use a rattle can paint to paint the inside of my tubes

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

